# experienced tuner needed near phoenix



## c2insa (Jun 4, 2014)

i have all hardware installed and need a very experienced professional to set amp gains and rtf base. 

post is here because this is where the experienced are

please recommend yourself or another pro in arizona area


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I am planning a trip to near Arizona state soon, and would be happy to take some time out, do you have a list of installed gear?


----------



## c2insa (Jun 4, 2014)

hybrid audio legatia se 8" midbass, legatia se 3" midrange (with thermal protectors), legatia pro 1" tweet (with thermal protectors), with the midbass in fully dampened doors and the tweet/midrange in custom a pillars. jl audio w3v3 10" sub in sealed enclosure. twisted pair speaker wires to mids and tweets

rockford 360.3 processor

pioneer avic 8000 head unit with twisted pair rca's

jl audio hd905 to mid/tweet/sub, jl audio xd 400/4 bridged to provide 200/2 for midbass

everything is brand new except the 905 amp. there is 0 noise

target is to maximize volume to drivers. minimum two presets on processor, one for cd and one for sat. best results would be 4 presets: cd, sat, sd, usb

system had previously been tuned simply to have amps output at jl specs and installer did not take into account that the sat source needs more gain at amp to provide similar output to speakers as cd source.

i have neither a spectrum analyzer with sampling mic, nor oscilloscope


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Wired For Sound, Don Gibson, Bob Marrow, Handcrafted Car Audio, Unique Car Audio, Stereo Joe, Audio 2000 (Tuscon) Of the top of my head.


----------



## c2insa (Jun 4, 2014)

thank you


----------



## c2insa (Jun 4, 2014)

Who or what organization is there that bases achievement on the ability of a system to reproduce what was originally produced? who can tune my system to do this?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

c2insa said:


> Who or what organization is there that bases achievement on the ability of a system to reproduce what was originally produced? who can tune my system to do this?


Try Lycancatt he has good ears, but can't see worth a crap.


----------



## thehoff (May 7, 2013)

Bob Morrow tuned my system. Not sure of his schedule, but shoot him an email. [email protected]


----------

